# Melbourne: Parliament House Victoria



## luddite (Sep 14, 2020)

Built in less than 1 year in 1856 for government office workers.

422ft long, 256ft high, 150ft dome. Peter Kerr and J.G Knight (architects from Messrs) won the design bid. In 1856 construction began and by 25th November 1856 the Parliament was open for business.

The Queen's library was completed in 1860, the Hall and Vestibule followed in 1870. More addon's followed up until 1886 when the memorial stone was laid. This 6.096 tonne freestone is now the base of 2 central columns of the colonnade.

I have personally been in there many times and it is MASSIVE! The capability of the builders back then was truly amazing


----------



## StevenMSmith (Sep 16, 2020)

Good stuff. Forgive me for making a request without yet contributing but do you have any info or old pics of Adelaide Train Station? I remember reading sometime in the last couple months that right in the middle of the fake pandemic some committee had been formed and was intending to refurbish some part of the original architecture. Given that the building is stunning already I doubt they have good intentions, especially in respect to preserving the heritage.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 16, 2020)

There are some truly remarkable buildings in Australia, especially (and please don't take this the wrong way) considering its supposed history as a colony for deported convicts. They must have had a purge on arresting master masons and craftsmen back in blighty just before the deportations.

The 17th - 19th centuries just don't make any sense... or they actually lasted 600 years and there were 3 consecutive Queen Victorias.


----------



## luddite (Sep 17, 2020)

StevenMSmith said:


> Good stuff. Forgive me for making a request without yet contributing but do you have any info or old pics of Adelaide Train Station? I remember reading sometime in the last couple months that right in the middle of the fake pandemic some committee had been formed and was intending to refurbish some part of the original architecture. Given that the building is stunning already I doubt they have good intentions, especially in respect to preserving the heritage.


Nope, I don't sorry. But I will ask a friend who lives there.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> There are some truly remarkable buildings in Australia, especially (and please don't take this the wrong way) considering its supposed history as a colony for deported convicts. They must have had a purge on arresting master masons and craftsmen back in blighty just before the deportations.
> 
> The 17th - 19th centuries just don't make any sense... or they actually lasted 600 years and there were 3 consecutive Queen Victorias.


Why would I get offended? I'm a rational person hahah.

Yes, I think that all criminals were required to be a free mason (the actual historical term for a master mason) or a talented mason. Some were required to be earth moving experts without earth moving equipment also ;-)


----------

